# Email survey



## strongarm (May 15, 2015)

Has anyone seen a survey in email? It mentions it's about matching routes based on vehicle capacity? It isn't mandatory but I wanted to know what the purpose my be or intentions here. The past week for me hasn't been great I expect there to be bad days but the past 4 days I've only picked up 3 hr $54 blocks and two of them took easily 4 hours. @ warehouse I mentioned this and they said it's all put in through the the system and swear it's a 3 hour block. I hope it's not the new trend. I will still take care of my duties shit once in a while I do get a $74 route with 5 packages so I can't hate on a bad route but for 3 days in a row it is starting to stack up.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Drive the smallest car possible.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Got the email yesterday about taking the survey. Here's what the title and first line says:
"*Amazon Flex is Growing - Do You Have a Large Vehicle?*

*Amazon Flex is looking to expand its current offerings *by adding a new service area with 4-hour routes for Delivery Partners driving large vehicles, like a Ford Explorer or Nissan Rogue."

I have a larger SUV so I filled out the survey. I'll report back if I get a response.


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

Does that mean they will be paying more if you have a large vehicle and can carry more/larger packages?

Hahaha...

g


----------

